# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Te trashe jane femijet qe flene me pak se 9 ore

## YaSmiN

Herë rënia dhe herë zgjuarja duhet të jetë shprehi për prindërit të cilët i venë në gjum fëmijët e vet. Vetëm ashtu fëmijët do të jenë të shëndetshëm dhe aktiv gjatë ditës.Çdo minutë më pak se 9 orë, do të thotë rrezik më i madh për mbipeshë trupore  bëri të ditur një studim britanik. Studjuesit nga Universiteti Oukland në Zelandën e Re zhvilluan një studim dhe kuptuan që fëmijët që nuk kanë qejf gjumin kanë më shumë se 5% mbipeshë trupore.Studjuesit bëjnë të ditur se gjumi i fëmijëve është i varur ndryshe në periudhë të ndryshme gjatë ditës, si psh: fëmijët më pak flejnë gjatë stinës së verës dhe në kohën e uikendeve (fundjavës). Studimi është kryer te 591 fëmijë të moshës prej 7 vjet.

Duhet te keni parasysh, se femija i shendosh e ka te rende me vone te dobesohet.

----------


## li00n

Flm per kete.

----------


## _Candy_

hahahah ca teme  :ngerdheshje:

----------

